# سؤال محيرني



## rana1981 (26 أغسطس 2008)

في سؤال بفكر فيه ومابعرف جوابه فيا ريت تجاوبوني
هلا الاشخاص المسلمين ويلي بكونوا بيعملوا اعمال حسنة وما بيأذوا حدا وما بيرتكبوا اخطاء قدر الامكان شو بكون نصيبهم بعد الموت بعد ما بكونوا عاشوا بشكل كتير منيح مع كل العالم يلي حوليهم وكان يصلوا ويصوموا حسب معتقدهم الاسلامي
يا ريت تجاوبوني


----------



## geegoo (26 أغسطس 2008)

فقط تأكدي ان الله هو العدل الكامل المطلق و الرحمة الكاملة المطلقة ...
اذن فهو لن يظلم انسانا ايا كان ...
الهنا في المسيحية لا يضل احدا .. بل هو
 " يريد ان الجميع يخلصون و الي معرفة الحق يقبلون "​فلا تقلقي علي مصير احد ... فمصير الجميع في يد من خلقنا و احبنا جميعا كبشر ...


----------



## الحوت (26 أغسطس 2008)

*الزميلة رنا الاعمال الحسنة لا تنقذ الانسان والا لما كان هنالك صلب وفداء وتجسد ..

الكتاب المقدس واضح جدا ويقول انه لا يقدر الانسان ان ينال الملكوت الا بتوافر شروط هما المعمودية والاعمال والايمان بالمسيح المخلص ..

اذا سقط اي شرط من هذه الشروط يبقى مصير الانسان النار ..

يجب ان تجتمع هذه الشروط معا لنوال الخلاص والا فلا خلاص بدونها .

ولا تنسي ان المسلم لا يؤمن بكتاب الله ولا يؤمن بالاله الحقيقي .. مش عاوز اتوسع بالكلام عن هذا الموضوع هنا ولكن ارجو ان تكون الصورة واضحه ..
*


----------



## أَمَة (26 أغسطس 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> في سؤال بفكر فيه ومابعرف جوابه فيا ريت تجاوبوني
> هلا الاشخاص المسلمين ويلي بكونوا بيعملوا اعمال حسنة وما بيأذوا حدا وما بيرتكبوا اخطاء قدر الامكان شو بكون نصيبهم بعد الموت بعد ما بكونوا عاشوا بشكل كتير منيح مع كل العالم يلي حوليهم وكان يصلوا ويصوموا حسب معتقدهم الاسلامي
> يا ريت تجاوبوني


 
الأخت رنا
سؤالك جوهري ومن حقك أن تسأليه.
وسوف ارد عليه بشكل مبسط.
المسألة ليست أعمالا حسنة فقط. لأن كثيرا من الناس الذين يعبدون بوذا، ويقدسون البقرة، والتابعين لكل تلك الديانات التي لا تعرف الله وغيرهم من الملحدين واللادينيين يقومون أيضا بأعمال حسنة ولا يأذون أحد، وكثيرين منهم يصلي ويصوم حسب معتقده.
شو رأيك انت فيهم؟ وماذا تظنين سيكون مصيرهم بعد الموت؟​ 
جواب الأخ حوت في منتهى الوضوح.
الإيمان بالمسيح يسوع مخلصا هو البداية ثم يتبع ذلك العمل بوصاياه.​ 
لو كنت تعيشين في عالم منعزل ولم تسمعي في حياتك ببشارة الخلاص بيسوع المسيح لكان لك عذر.
ولكن اليوم كلمة الخلاص وصلت الى جميع الناس ولم يبقى عذر لأحد.​ 
اطلبي من الرب يسوع بينك وبينه في سرك، ومن كل قلبك أن يظهر لك الحق، وسيرد عليك. لا تخافي من شيء لأنه اله محب ولن يخذلك. ​ 
وليكن سلامه معك ​


----------



## rana1981 (26 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزتي أمة انا اؤمن يالسيد المسيح مخلصا بس كنت حابة اعرف شو مصير المسلمين مش اكتر


----------



## ديديموس (26 أغسطس 2008)

الخلاصة ان كل الناس بسبب الخطية مش هيدخلوا الفردوس 

المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص ولا طريق غيره ولو لم يفدينا ولو لم نؤمن به لكان نهايتنا الهلاك


----------



## صوت الرب (26 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزتي ... قبل أن تفكري في هذه الأسئلة
يجب أن تؤمني أن ألله عادل في كل شيء
و بالتالي عادل في حسابه مع البشر يوم القيامة ...
فالذين لم يعرفوا المسيح سيكون حسابهم 
مختلفا عن الذين عرفوه ...


----------



## البحيرى بيبو (26 أغسطس 2008)

اختى الفاضله رنا كلنا مسلمين ومسيحيين نعبد اله واحد قد يكون هناك فروق فى المعتقدات لكن الله واحد لا يتغير  ونحن نصوم مثلكم فقد قال الله فى كتابه (كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم ) فمثل ما ياخذ المسيحى اجر صيامه سوف ياخذ المسلم مثله فى الصيام والله سباحنه وتعالى عادل وهو لايظلم احدا


----------



## رؤية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*يعني لو شخص مسيحي لم يتعمد لن يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟

ما المعنى الذي تستقونه من عملية التعميد؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## sa3eida_1 (26 أغسطس 2008)

*# .................................... #*

*لا تمرر معلومات خاطئة*

*حرر بواسطة ....... fredyyy*


----------



## الحوت (26 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *يعني لو شخص مسيحي لم يتعمد لن يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ما المعنى الذي تستقونه من عملية التعميد؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*
كيف مسيحي ولم يتعمد كيف صارت !
المسيحي يصبح مسيحي حينما يتعمد ..
المعمودية هي الموت مع المسيح والقيامة معه ..
بدون العمودية لا خلاص للانسان ..
وبدون الاعمال الصالحه لا خلاص للانسان ..
وبدون الايمان بالمسيح المخلص لا خلاص للانسان .*


----------



## رؤية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*لو شخص لم يكن مسيحيا واعتنق المسيحية ومات قبل ان يتعمد هل مصيره حسب قولك النار*


----------



## الحوت (26 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *لو شخص لم يكن مسيحيا واعتنق المسيحية ومات قبل ان يتعمد هل مصيره حسب قولك النار*



*لا طبعا في هذه الحالات الحالات ..
يعني زي اللص اليمين الذي كان مصلوب مع المسيح والذي امن به والمسيح قال له اليوم تكون معي بالفردوس !!

لانه طبعا مش معقول حينزل من الصليب يتعمد ويرجع يتصلب ثاني !

فهمتي النقطة !*


----------



## رؤية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*معناها المفروض الايمان الصحيح اهم من التعميد

يعني التعميد يكون نتيجة الايمان الصحيح أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## cross in ksa (26 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *معناها المفروض الايمان الصحيح اهم من التعميد
> 
> يعني التعميد يكون نتيجة الايمان الصحيح أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟*



بكل بساطه الشخص يؤمن ثك لو يوجد اى امكانيه انو يتعمد يتعمد لو لم يكن هناك اى فرصه فليست مشكله لان الرب قال يا ابنى اعطنى قلبك  فا المعموديه مهمه ولكن ماذا لو لم يكن اى فرصه للتعميد فهل الله سيحاسبه بل تاكيد لا  المعموديه هى اعلان  ومثل ما اقال اخى ان اللص اليمين لم يتعمد ولكن لو هناك فرصه للعماد فكان سيتعمد


----------



## رؤية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*اذن المعمودية حسب الاستطاعة وليست شرط لدخول الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## cross in ksa (26 أغسطس 2008)

هل انا اتكلم الهنديه  


تانى ولا تحاول ان تفرض اجابات انا لم اقولها الموضوع ببساطه وركز لو وجد امكانيه للعماد فيجب ان يتعمد  لان العماد هو حياه اخرى لكن لو لم يتوفر مكان للعماد ومات الشخص وهذه حاله استثنائيه فلا مشكله عليه
لان الله رحيم  وليس متعنت لو لم تتوضئ لن يتقبل الله منك الصلاه طب لم لم يوجد ماء تيمم طب لو لم يوجد رمل وانت فى ارض حجريه هل الله لن يسمعلك  كبر دماغك وفكرك ولا تتمسك بل حرف لان الحرف هذا لن ينفعك بل ابحث عن الحق


----------



## الحوت (26 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *معناها المفروض الايمان الصحيح اهم من التعميد
> 
> يعني التعميد يكون نتيجة الايمان الصحيح أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟*


*
لا الايمان مش اهم من التعميد ..
هنالك حالات خاصة ووضعت لك مثال للص المصلوب مع المسيح امن وقبله المسيح ودخل الفردوس لانه لم يكن يقدر على الاعتماد .
وهذه حاله خاصه فقط افهمي ما اقوله حاله خاصه .

معمودية + الاعمال + ايمان بالمسيح المخلص = الفردوس*


----------



## رؤية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*يعني الايمان كشرط لدخول الملكوت مساوي للتعميد مساوي للأعمال؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما هي الأعمال المقصودة أتقصد الوصايا العشرة؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ديديموس (26 أغسطس 2008)

البحيرى بيبو قال:


> اختى الفاضله رنا كلنا مسلمين ومسيحيين نعبد اله واحد قد يكون هناك فروق فى المعتقدات لكن الله واحد لا يتغير  ونحن نصوم مثلكم فقد قال الله فى كتابه (كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم ) فمثل ما ياخذ المسيحى اجر صيامه سوف ياخذ المسلم مثله فى الصيام والله سباحنه وتعالى عادل وهو لايظلم احدا



أضغاث أحلام
​


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *يعني الايمان كشرط لدخول الملكوت مساوي للتعميد مساوي للأعمال؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ما هي الأعمال المقصودة أتقصد الوصايا العشرة؟؟؟؟*


 


لا اله الا المسيح
و كأننا في روضة اطفال, كل ثانية و الاخرى سؤال مكرر

اسمع يا رؤية

الخلاص هو بالايمان, و التعميد هو اعلان لهذا الايمان, لذلك هو مهم و من لا يتعمد بسبب موت او ظرف اخر فهو معذور, اما الشخص الذي يستطيع فمن الضروري ان يتعمد كما امر المسيح ان يبشروا و يعمدوا
فهمت و لا نعيد؟


----------



## الحوت (26 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *يعني الايمان كشرط لدخول الملكوت مساوي للتعميد مساوي للأعمال؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ما هي الأعمال المقصودة أتقصد الوصايا العشرة؟؟؟؟*



*شوفي راح اوضحلك لك بامثله بالايات ..

عن الايمان بالمسيح والمعمودية في ايه واحده يقول الكتاب :

" من امن واعتمد خلص "
(مرقس 16 : 16)

وعن الايمان بالمسيح وردت بايه لوحدها تقول :

«آمِنْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَتَخْلُصَ أَنْتَ وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِكَ». 
(اعمال 16 : 31)

وعن المعمودية قيل :

"ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله "
(يوحنا 3 : 5 )

وايضا :

"38 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بُطْرُسُ :«تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا، فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ."
(اعمال الرسل 2 : 38)

الخ من الايات ..

اما عن الاعمال فهي العمل بوصايا المسيح بالانجيل وتعاليم الرسل ..

ويقول الكتاب المقدس  :


8 لكِنْ أَنْتُمْ تَظْلِمُونَ وَتَسْلُبُونَ، وَذلِكَ لِلإِخْوَةِ!
9 أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ؟ لاَ تَضِلُّوا: لاَ زُنَاةٌ وَلاَ عَبَدَةُ أَوْثَانٍ وَلاَ فَاسِقُونَ وَلاَ مَأْبُونُونَ وَلاَ مُضَاجِعُو ذُكُورٍ،
10 وَلاَ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ طَمَّاعُونَ وَلاَ سِكِّيرُونَ وَلاَ شَتَّامُونَ وَلاَ خَاطِفُونَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ.
(1 كو 6 : 8 - 10 )

كل هذه الايات مرتبطة ببعضها البعض ..

الايمان بالمسيح والعمل بوصاياه والمعمودية .*


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الحبيب My Rock 



My Rock قال:


> الخلاص هو بالايمان, و التعميد هو اعلان لهذا الايمان, لذلك هو مهم و من لا يتعمد بسبب موت او ظرف اخر فهو معذور, اما الشخص الذي يستطيع فمن الضروري ان يتعمد كما امر المسيح ان يبشروا و يعمدوا
> فهمت و لا نعيد؟





ربنا يباركك على هذا الرد المختصر المفيد 

يا اخي السائل : الخلاص هو بالايمان بالرب يسوع المسيح كمخلص ورب ، ولكن هذه الايمان يحدث في القلب ولا يراه المحيطون به ، ولذلك فالمعمودية هي العلامة والاعلان الخارجي الذي يظهر هذا الايمان للجميع ...

الايمان الداخلي مطلوب وضروي واساسي ، والاعلان شيء مطلوب وضروري واساسي ...

ولذلك فاذا مات الانسان ( مثل اللص اليمين ) قبل ان يجد الفرصة لاعلان ايمانه بالمعمودية امام الناس ، فالله يعلم قلبه ويقبله .

اما الاعمال ، فهي ثمرة الايمان . فاذا انت رأيت مثلا شجرة تزعم انها شجرة برتقال يجب ان تثمر ثمار برتقال والا فهي كاذبة ، وكذلك المؤمن يجب ان تظهر في حياته ثمر ايمانه وهو الاعمال .

نحن لا نعمل الاعمال الحسنة لننال الخلاص ، فالخلاص نعمة وموهبة وعطيه من الله ،  ولكن نعمل لاننا خلصنا ، ولان العمل يأتي ثمر لثبات المؤمن في الكرمة الذي هو شخص المسيح .


----------



## rana1981 (27 أغسطس 2008)

بشكر الجميع على ردودهن والله يباركن
بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## أَمَة (27 أغسطس 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> بشكر الجميع على ردودهن والله يباركن
> بحبك يا يسوع


 

ونحن نحبه ونحبك يا رنا
أرجو أن تكون الردود مقنعة لسؤالك
ولا تترددي في أن تسألي المزيد

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## مريم زاهر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

حبيبتى رنا لغتك جميله اوى وعجبانى 
كل الكلام اللى اتقال يكفى بالغرض وزياده كمان 
ايمان بدون اعمال مش هيدخلك الملكوت 
اقرئ (رساله بولس الرسول لاهل روميه الاصحاح 2و3)
ربنا معاكى واكون وصلتلك اللى انتى عايزاه


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> في سؤال بفكر فيه ومابعرف جوابه فيا ريت تجاوبوني
> هلا الاشخاص المسلمين ويلي بكونوا بيعملوا اعمال حسنة وما بيأذوا حدا وما بيرتكبوا اخطاء قدر الامكان شو بكون نصيبهم بعد الموت بعد ما بكونوا عاشوا بشكل كتير منيح مع كل العالم يلي حوليهم وكان يصلوا ويصوموا حسب معتقدهم الاسلامي
> يا ريت تجاوبوني



[q-bible]اقرأ الأصحاح كاملا  رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 22 العدد 13 أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».

اقرأ الأصحاح كاملا يوحنا الأصحاح 6 العدد 54 مَنْ يَأْكُلُ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبُ دَمِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ​[/q-bible]





كلام واضح ما لا احد يستطيع ان يخلص الا بالرب يسوع.
انما نحن علينا ان نؤمن بدون الجدل لانه يأخذنا الى ....................


​


----------



## enass (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*هناك مسيحيون

يعملون كل ما هو جيد

ولكن لا يعلمون من هو السيد المسيح!!!*


----------



## العوام (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الحوت قال:


> *الزميلة رنا الاعمال الحسنة لا تنقذ الانسان والا لما كان هنالك صلب وفداء وتجسد ..*
> 
> *الكتاب المقدس واضح جدا ويقول انه لا يقدر الانسان ان ينال الملكوت الا بتوافر شروط هما المعمودية والاعمال والايمان بالمسيح المخلص ..*
> 
> ...


 

سوالى لك اريد منك الجواب .
انت ذكرت ان هناك شروط واجبة التوافر كى يدخل فى الملكوت .

اذا......................
هل تك الشروط متوافرة فى ادم . الذى نزل الله من عرشه كى يفديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> ..... هل تك الشروط متوافرة فى ادم . الذى نزل الله من عرشه كى يفديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


*الله لم ينزل من عرشة *

*الاستاذ / العوام ... قبل أن ُتقر بشئ *

*إسأل العارفين به *

*العبارات المغلوطة مرفوضة *


----------



## العوام (13 سبتمبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *الله لم ينزل من عرشة *
> 
> *الاستاذ / العوام ... قبل أن ُتقر بشئ *
> 
> ...


 

نزل من عرش _ ارسل ابنه ............ 
هذا ليس صلب الموضوع . فرجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع والاجابة على السوال.
واذا كنت تريد تتكلم عن الهية المسيح فاجعل لها موضوعك الخاص


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> *نزل من عرش _ ارسل ابنه* ............
> هذا ليس صلب الموضوع . فرجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع والاجابة على السوال.


 

*لا تفسر على هواك *

*ولن نسمح لك أن تمرر معلومة خاطئة *

*مشرف القسم ......... Fredyyy*


----------



## العوام (13 سبتمبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا تفسر على هواك *
> 
> *ولن نسمح لك أن تمرر معلومة خاطئة *
> 
> *مشرف القسم ......... Fredyyy*



استاذى فريددى........
انا لم اتخطى المسموح .......فرجاء لا تغضب .
ثانيا . فانا اسفا ااذا كنت اخطات او خاننى اللفظ حيث انى  لا اقصد ابدا الاستهزاء باحد 

لذا رجاء الدخول فى الموضوع مباشرة بعد ان وضحت الرؤيه بالنسبة لك والاجبة على الموضوع 
كى يتسنى لنا بناء حوار جاد


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*الانسان الذي يأتي الى المسيح *

*نادماً عن خطاياه ومقراً بحاجته الى عمل المسيح الكفاري على الصليب *

*تغفر خطاياه ويُقبل أمام الله ويتحرر من عبودية إبليس وينال الحياة الأبدية*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة رنا
+++ تأكدى ، لو لم يكن صلب المسيح ضرورة قصوى ، للخلاص من العذاب الأبدى ، لـَمَا فعله .
+++ الشيطان يحاول التقليل من أهمية هذا الخلاص الثمين العظيم ، لكى نخسر أبديتنا .
+++ فلا نلتفت يميناً ويساراً ، فننشغل عن خلاص أنفسنا ، بل لنثابر فى الجهاد الموضوع أمامنا ، لئلا نخسره ، وحينئذ ، لن ينفعنا أحد .
++ فلنثق فى عدل الله ، ولنثق فى أهمية الفداء الذى صنعه ، لئلا نفقده ، فإن :- [ اليد الرخوة ، لا تمسك صيداً ] ، بل لنمسك به ولا نرخى قبضتنا عليه أبداً ، لكى نفوز بالخلاص وبالفرح الأبدى .


----------



## rana1981 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخت الفاضلة رنا
> +++ تأكدى ، لو لم يكن صلب المسيح ضرورة قصوى ، للخلاص من العذاب الأبدى ، لـَمَا فعله .
> +++ الشيطان يحاول التقليل من أهمية هذا الخلاص الثمين العظيم ، لكى نخسر أبديتنا .
> +++ فلا نلتفت يميناً ويساراً ، فننشغل عن خلاص أنفسنا ، بل لنثابر فى الجهاد الموضوع أمامنا ، لئلا نخسره ، وحينئذ ، لن ينفعنا أحد .
> ++ فلنثق فى عدل الله ، ولنثق فى أهمية الفداء الذى صنعه ، لئلا نفقده ، فإن :- [ اليد الرخوة ، لا تمسك صيداً ] ، بل لنمسك به ولا نرخى قبضتنا عليه أبداً ، لكى نفوز بالخلاص وبالفرح الأبدى .



شكرا على الرد
سلام المسيح


----------



## maryanne_omega (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شروط دخول الملكوت 
1الايمان بالمسيح رب و مخلص للبشرية و الايمان بموته و قيامته 
2المعمودية باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس
3 التناول من جسد الرب و دمه
4 الاعمال الحسنة اى كل ما يليق بأبناء المسيح "فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات"
"يع 2: 26 لانه كما ان الجسد بدون روح ميت هكذا الايمان ايضا بدون اعمال ميت "


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أختنا الحبيبة /  maryanne_omega 
++++ الخلاص طريق ، يبدأ -- بالنسبة للغريب -- بالإيمان ، ثم تخطوه الخطوات التالية .
++++ فليس من المنطقى أن نتحدث عن خطوات لاحقة ، قبل قبول الخطوة الأولى .
++++ وهكذا فعل بطرس الرسول ، يوم الخمسين ، فقد تكلم -- أولاً -- عن ضرورة الإيمان ، فلما آمن الناس ، طلب منهم التوبة عن خطاياهم وأن يعتمدوا على إسم الرب يسوع .
++++ وهكذا أيضاً فعل بولس الرسول مع سجَّان فيلبى ، فقد طالبه -- أولاً -- بالإيمان ، ثم ، لما آمن ، عمده وكل بيته .
++++++ إذن ، فالكلام -- أولاً -- عن الإيمان ، هو الأمر المنطقى ، مادام الذين تتكلم معهم لايؤمنون ، ثم بعد الخطوة الأولى ، تتابع الخطوات .
+++++++  إنه طريق ذو خطوات متتابعة ، لذلك يسميه الإنجيل  : [ السعى ] ، وباليونانية : " ستاديون " ، أى مضمار السباق . ++ فإنه مشوار الحياة المجاهدة ضد الخطية .
++++ ولذلك ، يقول بولس الرسول : " خلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنا " ، فالخلاص يقترب ، كلما إقتربنا من نهاية مضمار الإستاد ، فى الجهاد ، أى : " السعى " .
+++++ لذلك فليس فى الكلام عن الخطوة الأولى ، أى إلغاء لوجود تالية ، بل إن ذلك هو المنطقى .


----------



## أَمَة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يباركك أخ مكرم ويبارك خدمتك لكي تتضاعف ثهمارها
تعجبني أجوبتك لأنها دائما موافقة لتعاليم الكنيسة وأبائنا القديسين
ومدرجة بشكل وافي وواضح ومبسط حتى للإنسان الغير مسيحي.

"وكل من له يعطى ويزاد"  ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر أختنا الحبيبة أمة 
+++ الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك لمجد إسمه .
+++ فإنه هو الذى يعمل فينا ، وبنا ، لأننا نحن أعضاء جسده ، أى كنيسته ، فله هو وحده كل المجد .


----------



## فاطمة سامى (12 فبراير 2011)

*أيها الرب يسوع.. أعترف بأني إنسان خاطئ. أغفر خطاياي. إنني أفتح باب قلبي وأقبلك مخلصاً وسيداً لي.. تربع على عرش حياتي وإجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي تريدني أن أكونه.. أشكرك لأنك سمعت صلاتي.. آمين.*


*أخى صوت الرب : أشكرك جدا على هذه الصلاة الصادقة الطاهرة فهى من القلب إلى القلب قذ ذهبت*


----------



## Critic (12 فبراير 2011)

*الاجابة ببساطة حسب الكتاب هى انه لا خلاص بدون المسيح*
*واكبر دليل قصة "كرنيليوس" التى جائت فى اعمال الرسل*
*فلقد كان رجل بار و يصلى و يقوم باعمال باره لكنه اممى لم يسمع عن المسيح*
*فلو كانت الاعمال و البر فقط يكفى لما ارسل الله بطرس من خلال رؤية ليعرفه الايمان و الخلاص*

*الله بنظر الى قلب الانسان و يرسل له الخلاص و الانسان هو من يقبل او يرفض*
*شكرا*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (12 فبراير 2011)

لسنا آلهة لكى ندين أحد 

نعم الكتاب أخبرنا أن هناك أسباب ستجعل الناس يدخلون الملكوت وهناك أسباب ستجعلهم لا يدخلون وعدد الكتاب هذه الأسباب ولكنه هناك منازل كثيرة فى بيت أبى ، لا أستطيع أن أحدد ما هو المصير الدقيق لهذا الإنسان الصالح الغير مؤمن ؟؟!! 
ربما أكون مخطئ وربما أكون مصيب ....


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 فبراير 2011)

لو كان بر الإنسان وحده يوصل للملكوت ، لما صُلب المسيح
المسيح لم يحتمل كل هذه المهانات والعذابات عبثاً ، ولا تحصيل حاصل
بل قال أنه : كان ينبغى أن يتألم 
إذن ، فالفداء ضرورة قصوى للخلاص
وبدون الفداء لا خلاص
+++++++++++
ثم أن الفداء المجانى ، قال الرب عنه : من آمن وإعتمد خلص
فإنه لم يقل أن الخلاص يتم أوتوماتيكياً للجميع ، بل قال : من آمن وإعتمد
+++++++++
هذا هو رأى الله
ولكن طبعاً كل واحد له حرية شخصية فى رأيه
++ولكن الحساب يوم الدينونة ، لن يكون بحسب رأينا ، بل بحسب رأيه هو
وأنت حر فيما تختار لنفسك


----------

